
Show HN: Gcmc – G-Code Meta Compiler - herbstein
http://www.vagrearg.org/content/gcmc
======
herbstein
Full disclosure: I didn't make this, but a friend of mine did. I found it to
be a very clean and useable syntax, and some of you might find it useful.

~~~
brudgers
Even though you're not the author, it would probably make a good regular
submission rather than a |show hn|. I mean, showing HN stuff is what regular
submissions do.

